# Orijen Treats



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi All!
I know alot of us have tried Orijen kibble with our dogs, and some of us found it too rich for their tummies. 
They have just released a line of treats! same quality as the food, they are freeze dried bits of meat.
We tried Lady on the ones called Red, it is a mixture of red meats.
WOW does she ever like them. any command we ask of her she does like lightning. 
and we are now 4 days of eating them...and my super sensitive girl has not had a tummy issue at all!

They are pricey at almost $8 for a small bag. But wow are they ever good quality, does she ever love them, and to top it off...a canadian company!

I am curious since they are new, if they have only been released in Canada thus far. they are literally only on the market a few weeks so far. and there are lots of flavours!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I will certainly look out for them, I haven't seen them yet. I always take high value treats with me on walks with my two fussy poos, they don't like any old rubbish!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ive just been on their website, and they have come out with a new food too! A freeze dried food that you reconstitue with water before serving. it appears to be a really great food. I am cautious to change lady as she is so sensitive...but this seems really amazing


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sounds good... Will keep a look out 

xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am in the middle of changing Jake over to orijen right now. he seems to be taking it well. jr had been eating freeze dried from Stella and chews and natures variety. he loves them both but won't eat them rehydrated. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Probably will be thin on the ground here even when they're established, as the food often isn't stocked. I looked for the Barking Heads treats this week but couldn't find any x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yep Binky is on orijen no tummy probs but I buy it on line as only one shop sells it near me and it is a 30min drive and they do limited flavours, I will ask them if they are getting the treats though...top tip thanks!


----------

